# Dead Battery replaced, whats gives?



## 00altimas04 (Nov 17, 2008)

Recently replaced dead battery on my 2000 gxe, I also dished out for a new negative cable. Now the engine rotates but will not start. Replaced plugs, check connections, checked plug wires, no luck. Any ideas?

Btw where is the ignition coil located? 


Thanks,
Martin


----------



## mrbizness (Oct 13, 2008)

remove a spark plug to see if the plugs are wet with fuel


----------



## billyfrazier (Apr 18, 2008)

I would also check distributor cap and rotor,i was having problems like yours and got new ones,and my 99 GLE altima ran perfect


----------



## 00altimas04 (Nov 17, 2008)

Is it possible that I fried my ecm when a swapped the battery?


----------



## `coke_c2 (Jan 1, 2009)

Double check that everything is connected and there are no loose connections. I replaced my battery on my 2001 GXE and got the same problem. The terminal clamps however tight they seemed managed to loosen up on me :\


----------

